# CNY Winter Outlook



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

this what they predict for us what does everyone think?http://www.9wsyr.com/weather/default.aspx


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

seems like good news for you guys. just make sure to send it east


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

It's just going to be average winter 110" - 130" thats right average.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Heard it is supose to be a snowy december and were suopse to have 130" for the season.


----------

